# Angelverbot Schiersteiner Hafen: Förderung der Jugend immer schwerer!



## Thomas9904 (19. Oktober 2017)

Redaktionell








*Angelverbot Schiersteiner Hafen: Förderung der Jugend immer schwerer!​*
Es ist schon interessant, wenn man mitbekommt, wie auf der einen Seite tolle Jugendarbeit stattfindet wie in Empelde, unterstützt von der Schule:
Angelschein an Gesamtschule - Praxisteil am Gewässer über Fischereiverein Wennigsen

Und auf der anderen Seite Angelvereinsvorsitzende sagen, das es kein Wunder ist, wenn man angesichts von immer mehr Angelverboten und Einschränkungen keinen Nachwuchs mehr bekommt.

Wie im folgenden, absolut lesenswerten Artikel vom Wiesbadener Kurier, in dem Ralf Nass, der Vorsitzender des Schiersteiner Angelsportvereins, über Entspannung, Adrenalin und das Angelverbot im Hafen sinniert.
http://www.wiesbadener-kurier.de/lo...lin-und-das-angelverbot-im-hafen_18259608.htm

Zwei Zitate , welches das Dilemma aufzeigt:


> _Und überhaupt steht die Liaison der Angler mit dem Schiersteiner Hafen unter keinem guten Stern. Seit 2004 gibt es für dieses Revier ein ganzjähriges Angelverbot. „Wegen der schlechten Wasserqualität und dem Hafenschlick“, brummelt Nass. Verstehen kann er diese Maßnahme nicht. Ein paar Kilometer weiter rheinabwärts werde zum Beispiel in Walluf ja auch geangelt. „Und was ist da mit der Wasserqualität“, fragt Nass._





> _Und natürlich wirkt sich das Angelverbot im Schiersteiner Hafen auch negativ auf die Vereinsentwicklung aus. Gerade noch 93 Mitglieder hat der Angelsportverein Schierstein. „Tendenz schrumpfend“, kommentiert Nass die Mitgliederentwicklung.* Vor allem beim Nachwuchs hapert es. „Wie soll ich auch einem Achtjährigen am Rhein das Angeln beibringen“, gibt der ASV-Vorsitzende. Butter bei die Fische. Dabei gäbe es schöne Angelplätze am Schiersteiner Hafen genug.*_



Auch zum Thema Aale und Aalbesatz angesichts des ja so schlechten Wassers macht er sich seine Gedanken -  Es seien ja bei Walluf 50 000 Aale ausgesetzt worden. Aber Aale wären  sind fettig und deshalb mehr dioxinbelastet als andere Fische, weswegen die Sache dann ja auch nen Haken hätte ....

-----------------------------------​
Auf der einen Seite machen Vereine viel Arbeit auch und gerade für die Gesellschaft - auf eigene Kosten! 

Gerade auch was Jugendarbeit angeht. 

Und auf der anderen Seite kommen immer mehr Verbote und Einschränkungen seitens Staat und Behörden, so dass diese Arbeit konterkariert wird. 

Und das Ehrenamt, immer gelobt von Staat und Politik, bekommt gerade in Angelvereinen immer mehr Steine und Auflagen in den Weg geschmissen, so dass es doch kein Wunder ist, wenn da immer weniger Nachwuchs kommt, wie der Vorsitzende Ralf Nass zu recht bemängelt. 

Was soll ein Angelverein ohne Gewässer moder mit Gewässern mit immer mehr Angelverboten und Einschränkungen? 

Haken stricken?

Auch das alles ist ein Versagen der Verbände, welche hier augenscheinlich ihre Vereine alleine lassen. 

Wo es gerade Themen rund um Kinder und Jugendliche beim praktischen Angeln wären, mit denen man gegenüber Politik, Medien und Schützern punkten könnte. 

Statt immer mit dem gleichen Schützer- Nachhaltigkeitsgedrisse in Medien und Öffentlichkeit zu gehen - deswegen kommt sicher kein Jugendlicher in einen *ANGEL*verein!

Da wäre praktisches Angeln und Unterstützung dabei angesagt, wenn man die Jugend begeistern will.

Denkt mal drüber nach.................

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## racoon (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angelverbot Schiersteiner Hafen: Förderung der Jugend immer schwerer!*

Seit 2004 ist der Hafen gesperrt ? Also seit dreizehn Jahren. Und plötzlich kann man den Kindern das Angeln nicht mehr beibringen. Wieso das denn ?  Hat der Rhein kein Wasser mehr ? Viele Generationen haben am Rhein das Angeln gelernt (so auch ich) , wieso sollte es jetzt nicht mehr funktionieren ? Und was soll der Verband jetzt in dieser Sache machen ? Mach doch mal einen konkreten Vorschlag anstatt nur (mal wieder) zu stänkern. Vielleicht gibt es dann eine Lösung, die auch auf sämtliche anderen -von privater Hand betriebenen- Häfen übertragen werden kann.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angelverbot Schiersteiner Hafen: Förderung der Jugend immer schwerer!*

Es tut mir ja sehr leid, wenn JETZT aktuell der Vorsitzende des Schiersteiner Angelvereins das Thema aufmacht (19.10.2017):
Beschwer Dich dann bitte bei dem.

Ich mach meinen Job, berichte darüber und kommentiere den aktuellen Artikel. 

Der konkrete Vorschlag für den Anfang wurde genannt (überlesen oder nicht verstanden?):


> Auch das alles ist ein Versagen der Verbände, welche hier augenscheinlich ihre Vereine alleine lassen.
> 
> Wo es gerade Themen rund um Kinder und Jugendliche beim praktischen Angeln wären, mit denen man gegenüber Politik, Medien und Schützern punkten könnte.
> 
> ...


----------



## racoon (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angelverbot Schiersteiner Hafen: Förderung der Jugend immer schwerer!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich mach meinen Job, berichte darüber und kommentiere den aktuellen Artikel.



Besteht Dein 'Job' inzwischen ausschließlich daraus,  jede Möglichkeit als Vorlage zum Schuß gegen irgendwelche Verbände zu  nutzen ?

Und wo bitte ist ein Vorschlag von Dir, wie ein Verband  zur Lösung der seit 2004 bestehenden 'Problematik' beitragen kann / soll außer das inzwischen übliche Schützergeschwafel? Hab ich wohl überlesen, was ein Verband da für einen Verein tun soll, wo er unterstützen kann. Mir wäre auch nicht bekannt, dass dieser Verein etwas an einen Verband herangetragen hat, dass er konkrete Vorschläge gemacht hat und einen Verband da um Unterstützung gebeten hat.  Wenn ich den Vorschlag vom Verein oder auch von Dir tatsächlich überlesen oder nicht verstanden habe, dann entschuldige ich mich hierfür natürlich umgehend. Ich bin scheinbar etwas zu doof und kapiere nicht, wo in dem üblichen Schützergeschwafel etwas von konstruktivem Lösungsvorschlag steht. Vielleicht bin ich es auch einfach müde und das Hirn schaltet da automatisch auf Durchzug. Wäre Dir dankbar, wenn Du mir *Deinen* Vorschlag nochmal für mich verständlich zitieren könntest. Oder den des Vereins.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angelverbot Schiersteiner Hafen: Förderung der Jugend immer schwerer!*

Aber gerne nochmal:
Es geht um den jetzigen aktuellen Artikel mit dem Vorsitzenden da. 

Es tut mir leid, wenn ich mir darüber weitergehende Gedanken mache, denen Du nicht folgen kannst oder willst. 

Aber es gibt eben immer mehr Einschränkungen, Verbote, Ehrenamtler stehen gerade in Angelvereinen immer mit nem halben Fuß im Knast, weil bei Gewässerbewirtschaftung so viel zu beachten ist, statt das einfacher gemacht wird, und der Vorsitzende sagt explizit, wie die Sperrung für den Rückgang der Mitgliederzahl verantwortlich ist wie auch dafür, dass  die Jugend nicht mehr wie früher ausgebildet werden kann. 

Und genau die ganzen Punkte resultieren daraus, dass seit Jahren eben KEINE Öffentlichkeitsarbeit für Angeln stattfindet, selbst wenn die Verbände was mit Jugend veröffentlichen, ists meist was Naturschutz und eben NICHT mit praktischem Angeln. 

Wer das nicht sieht, sehen will oder kann, wie das alles miteinander zusammen hängt und dass dies das Grundproblem für viele Vereine ist, denn kann ich nicht zwingen. 

Ich wills auch nicht...

Dass aber als Anfang für mich NUR eine Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, die auf praktisches Angeln gerade bei Jugendlichen ausgerichtet und das propagiert, da überhaupt anfangen kann entgegen zu wirken, dazu stehe ich und das werde ich weiter fordern. 

Du musst das weder verstehen noch fordern. 

Das ist Dein gutes Recht.


----------



## racoon (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angelverbot Schiersteiner Hafen: Förderung der Jugend immer schwerer!*

Da gebe ich Dir (nahezu) uneingeschränkt Recht.
Aber wo bitte bleiben konkrete Vorschläge von Deiner Seite oder auch von Seite des Vereines aus WI, um das Angeln im Schiersteiner Hafen zu legitimieren (geangelt wird da nämlich) ? 
Der Verein(svorsitzende) jammert rum, er könne seine Aufgabe (Kindern angeln beibringen) nicht wahrnehmen, da der Hafen gesperrt ist , macht aber nicht einen Schritt zur Öffnung des Hafens, sei es ein Herantreten an den Bund und Land und die privaten Anteilseigner , auch geht er nicht zu irgendwelchen Verbandlern und sagt : Wir haben den Plan/ Vorschlag XY, dafür hätten wir gerne Unterstützung. Und das seit der Schließung des Hafens vor dreizehn Jahren !!!

Und Du bläßt in das Horn 'Sch...Verbandsverbrecher' usw, auch von Dir kommt nur dagegen und nicht ein konstruktiver Vorschlag, Du nutzt das Gejammere des Vereins für Deinen persönlichen Krieg gegen Verbandler.


Und aus welchen Gründen sollten Kinder das Angeln nicht am Rhein lernen können wie tausende Andere zuvor ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angelverbot Schiersteiner Hafen: Förderung der Jugend immer schwerer!*

Es geht in meinem Kommentar eben NICHT um den Schiersteiner Hafen als konkreten Fall, sondern das ist der Anlass für den Kommentar, dass hier ein grundsätzlichees Umdenken seitens der Verbände stattfinden muss als ERSTES, um ZUKÜNFTIG solche Dinge zu vermeiden.

Kann man verstehen...

Musses aber nicht..

Jeder, wie er will........


----------



## racoon (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angelverbot Schiersteiner Hafen: Förderung der Jugend immer schwerer!*

Angelverbot im Schiersteiner Hafen - Förderung der Jugend immer schwerer...

so lautet die Überschrift.
Verlinkt ist der 'Jammerbeitrag' des Vorsitzenden, dass er aufgrund des seit dreizehn Jahren bestehenden Angelverbotes im Hafen keine Jugendlichen mehr 'ausbilden' kann.

Und Deine Beiträge beziehen sich dann nicht darauf, sondern um Verbandspolitik im allgemeinen.

Eigentlich müsstest Du jetzt den Threat schließen und Dich selbst verwarnen, weil es dann ja absolut OFFTOPIC ist und der Threat nur für (anti)verbandspolitische Zwecke missbraucht wird......


----------



## Deep Down (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angelverbot Schiersteiner Hafen: Förderung der Jugend immer schwerer!*

Der eigentliche Skandal ist, dass der Hafen entgiftet und saniert werden soll, sich die Stadt Wiesbaden, der Bund              und das Land darüber aber streiten und sich die Sache deshalb auch bezogen auf eine Aufhebung des Angelverbotes verzögert. 

Da dieser Streit aber Folgen für die angelnden Bürger hat, ist so ein Zeitungsartikel durchaus angebracht.
Und richtig, es ist sicherlich Aufgabe des Vereins und eines Verbandes hier Öffentlichkeit und Druck herzustellen.
Das Problem spielt sich ja nun nicht in der hintersten Provinz ab, sondern in einem Vorort des Sitzes des Verbandes in Wiesbaden!
Der Jammerbericht des 1. Vorsitzenden ist da durchaus ein probates Mittel die Öffentlichkeit auf andauerende oder sich verschärfende Misstände hinzuweisen.

Mächtiger ist, besser, sollte aber sicher der Verband sein! 

Die Belastung in Sport- und Yachthäfen stammt u.a. aus dem Antifoulinganstrich der Boote. Darauf könnte auch aufmerksam gemacht werden!


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angelverbot Schiersteiner Hafen: Förderung der Jugend immer schwerer!*

Danke Deep Down - warst schon immer ein heller Kopf...


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angelverbot Schiersteiner Hafen: Förderung der Jugend immer schwerer!*

"
[edit by Admin: Kein direktes einstellen fremder Inhalte]
_Quelle: http://www.rhein-angeln.de/schiersteiner_hafen_wiesbaden.htm_

*Ohne teure Sanierung des Hafens muss das Angelverbot aufrecht erhalten werden. Diskussionslos und alternativlos.
*
*Der Glaube, dass ein Verband Einfluss darauf nehmen kann, wer die Kosten einer allsamt anerkannten Notwendigkeit tragen soll, ist Naivität pur.

Es gibt so ernste Probleme gerade, die hier im AB zurecht diskutiert werden, dass es doch nicht nötig ist, sich hier nun lächerlich zu machen ...
*[/LEFT]


----------



## Grünknochen (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angelverbot Schiersteiner Hafen: Förderung der Jugend immer schwerer!*

Scheint ne ''never ending Story'' zu sein.
http://www.wiesbadener-kurier.de/lo...chiersteiner-hafen-algen-schlamm_18093115.htm

Seit Jahren nix Angeln. Und Triathlon geht auch nicht, seit sich die Athleten schon 2010 en masse mit Durchfall und Co rumschlagen mussten.


----------

